# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Для работников СУЗов и ВУЗов

## Татьяна Бисярина

Девчонки и мальчишки выручайте через неделю последний звонок в колледже. выпускаются програмисты. Не могу найти ничего стоящего. Все кажется уже очень заезжено. Может у кого-нибудь есть что-то новенькое?:rolleyes:

----------


## вокся

> выпускаются програмисты. Не могу найти ничего стоящего. Все кажется уже очень заезжено. Может у кого-нибудь есть что-то новенькое?


 Пересмотрела свои сценарии (мы выпускаем и операторов ЭВМ, в том числе)... даже боязно предлагать))))...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Эту сценку мы делали в июне на выпускном операторов из 4х чужих сценок. 

_Заставка ИНТЕРНЕТНАЯ,_
_Под проигрыш, учащиеся рассаживаются, болтают,  после слов «Что же ты Аська молчишь»…_

У 1. Счастливая пришла!
У.2. Федя  пришёл!
У.3. Чёрная кошка пришла!
Педаг.  Привет всем гостям чата! Сколько вас сегодня? 25? На 12 компьютеров? Сегодня чатимся по теме компьютер и его предназначение. Итак, кто мне сможет ответить, зачем нам могут в бытовой жизни понадобиться компьютеры?
У.1. Их можно использовать для выполнения простейших математических вычислений. Например, вот на подоконнике стоят три компьютера. Я беру и выбрасываю один компьютер в окно. Сколько компьютеров осталось на подоконнике?
У.2. и У.3. Два!
У 2 А если теперь на один из оставшихся компьютеров поставить 2 кактуса, а на второй три, то можно узнать сколько кактусов стояло у вас на столе. Так сколько?
У.3.. Шесть! 
У.2. Ну ты, кошка, и тупица!
Педаг. Как тебе не стыдно, Федя! Ты обозвал Чёрную кошку тупицей. Немедленно попроси у девочки прощения и скажи. Что ты очень сожалеешь об этом!
У.2. Кошка! Я очень сожалею, что ты тупица!
Педаг.  Так.встали все. Разминка.
 Вышел хакер как-то раз (Двигаем локтями, как при спортивной ходьбе)
Посмотреть, который час (руку к глазам козырьком)
Кликнул мышкой первый раз (правой рукой касаемся плеча соседа слева)
И сломал десяток баз (скрещиваем руки перед собой – изображаем крест)
Кликнул мышкой раз второй (левой рукой касаемся плеча соседа справа)
ФСБ взломал пароль (руки вскидываем вверх)
Кликнул мышкой третий раз (двумя руками касаемся плеч соседей)
И в квартире свет погас (закрываем руками глаза). 
Молодцы. Ну, а теперь,  полное погружение в интернет. 
(музыка) Так, юные Билл Гейцы и микрософты, ау, вы где?
У.1. Мы на сайте Новосибирского зоопарка…
У.3. Никак че-т не получается посчитать, сколько ножек у мушки-дрозофилы!..
У.2. а я на сайте интерпола. Ведём совместное расследование, куда же всё таки пропадает ________________ во время контрольных срезов.
Педаг. Так. Урок заканчивается, выгружается из Интернета организованно,  парами. Считаю. 1,2,3…. 24… Кого-то не хватает?
У.2. Да _____________________________ по гиперссылкам на интересный сайтик вышел. Его теперь оттуда непросто достать..
Педаг. Так, срочно все возвращаемся в Интернет перегружаем _____________. Считаю… 1,2,3….25.Итак, подведём итоги сегодняшнего урока.
Если Вы крепко подружитесь с компьютером, а вам,  как будущим Оператор ЭВМ крайне необходимо это сделать, то учтите:
1) Вам иногда будет казаться, что в километре 1024 метра.
2) Курсовые и дипломы вы будете писать по методу CTRL C - CTRL В.
3) Вы узнаете, что настоящее одиночество – это когда есть e-mail, но письма присылает только почтовый сервер.
4) Если кто-нибудь зашипит на вас, вы решите, что это начало коннекта.
5) Вы будете рассказывать своим детям сказки про умных, смелых и добрых юзеров.
И да поможет вам F1, и сохранит вас F2! Во имя Controlа, Alta и святого Deleta да будет так, ENTER!
Всё. Урок окончен. Все на перемену!

----------


## bazievsilisa

Здравствуйте, коллеги)))) Ищу помощи. Мы в университете проводим последний звонок. Решили, что ведущими будут Шерлок Холмс и Доктор Ватсон. Хотим провести это в шуточной форме. В связи с этим помогите найти сценки, миниатюры, сценарии, квн, что-то с этими героями. Пока нашла только знаменитую миниатюру от камеди клаба.

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

Девочки честно говоря на форуме  почти 3 месяца а к вам обращаюсь впервые. Я работаю организатором 5 лет.  За это время создала классную команду КВН. ребята рабочие. Правда одна беда пишут шутки слабо. чаще не пишут а переписывают, зато играют на 6. в этом году мои солнцы выпускаются из колледжа и хотят в последний раз выступить на Весне студенческой так, чтобы их запомнили. Обращаюсь к вам, я ОЧЕНь прошу. может есть у вас свои шутки, которые ваши писали в свою очередь скину шутки (которых не так много) которые нас очень выручили. СПАСАЙТЕ!! до Весны 5 дней!

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*
P.S. С днем белой спины!!!

----------


## Tatuana

Доброго времени суток! 
Я начинающий, можно так сказать, культорганизатор в техникуме. Начинающий, потому, что официально работаю только пол года. У нас довольно плотный график мероприятий. 
Хочу найти себе подобных, которые работают в техникумах и подобных учебных учреждениях и устраивают праздники для детворы и с детворой (15-19 лет). Хочу обмениваться идеями, материалом и настроением.:smile:

----------


## barbarossa

Первый пошел... Я работаю в педагогическом колледже зам.директора по гуманитарному образованию и воспитанию. Так что я - ваша коллега. Готова к обмену как материальному, так и духовному. Сейчас на повестке дня - последний звонок, вручение дипломов (у нас это 2 праздника).

----------


## Tatuana

Здравствуйте! Очень рада, что хоть кто-то ответил! 
Ну что, расскажу как у нас:biggrin: У меня на повестке дня - выпускной , уже третий с начала года. Дело в том, что выпускаются ребята четырёх специальностей, и это вот выливается в три выпускных, последний будет 1-го июля и выпускается порядка 90 человек. И каждый раз им хочется шоу и чего-то новенького и чего-то интересного. Так что у меня уже мозги навыворот:biggrin: Причём выпускные проходят по-полной программе -как в школе, со всеми вытекающими отсюда обязательными моментами: танцем выпускников, благодарности учителям, какие-то сценки по специальности и прочие, прочие приколы и конечно финальная песня. Иногда попадаются ребята, готовые делать всё, передерутся за роли...с такими как-то ставила выпускной -целое представление по мотивам известных сказок, а иногда приходится оччень долго и мучительно их раскачивать, чтоб что-то сделать. А так вобщем всё делаем сами- поём сами, танцы придумываем и танцуем сами, костюмы тоже шьём сами,сценарий тоже каждый раз делаю под конкретных детей.

Последнего звонка, как такового, у нас нет, потому, что нет единого времени окончания, кто-то на практике, кто-то на сессии...

Хочу спросить...Как вы привлекаете ребят к самодеятельности, как с ними работаете, и практикуется ли у вас какое-то поощрение для таких детей?

----------


## Александрия

Работаю( а точне подрабатываю, потому как основное место работы Дом Культуры) в профессиональном училище педагогом организатором. Если нужны какие то сценарии, адаптированые под  учщихся ПТУ, буду рада помочь.

----------


## Александрия

> Хочу спросить...Как вы привлекаете ребят к самодеятельности, как с ними работаете, и практикуется ли у вас какое-то поощрение для таких детей?


Мы привлекаем, ну во-первых повышенной стипендией, во -вторых педагоги по общеобразовательным предмеитам( особенно русский и литература), дают кое-какие поблажки. Ну, а если и это не помогает, то буквально "под конвоем" приводят мастера(особенно это актуально становится весной) Ну, и по итогам года всегда награждаем грамотами наиболее активных ребятишек!

----------


## вокся

а я уже полгода как не работаю... Но наработанным за 10 лет материалом могу))Только стучитесь понастойчивей))) Я - ворона ещё та)))kuku

----------


## Tatuana

> Ну, и по итогам года всегда награждаем грамотами наиболее активных ребятишек!


Я, конечно ничего не имею против грамот, и понимаю их смысл, (дорого внимание).Вот только в настоящее время полученная грамота авторитета не добавляет.Сужу по тому, как ребята воспринимают это награждение...
А вот материальный стимул очень даже подстёгивает. Ничего не поделаешь -живём в таком мире, где всё продаётся и покупается, и даже это...
Ладно, это уже философия...
Я вот подумала вот о чём: в нашем техникуме детей поощряют материально, за какие-то успехи в учёбе, спортивные успехи ну и за участие в самодеятельности. Только это происходит сами понимаете не часто и как-то бессистемно. Так, что получалось, что одному участнику, который поучаствовал один раз приходилась большая сумма, чем тому, который несколько раз поучаствовал, но на тот момент на премирование дали меньшую сумму, и он получил соответственно меньше.  
Так вот возникла идея- а что если учитывать участие каждого, т.е. ввести какой-то рейтинг, и премировать этих детей два раза в год(например новый год и май) соответственно их рейтингу участия в мероприятиях. На ваш взгляд - это будет справедливо?:rolleyes:
Не знаю, для меня это почему-то очень важно, студентам хоть и по 17-19 лет, они всё равно ещё дети...и все наши недоработки и несправедливость очень чувствуют и переживают

Друзья, другой вопрос: у меня идея "фикс" - хочу сделать студенческий театр. Кто-нибудь практиковал? Поделитесь практикой, как организовывали, что ставили и вообще, как это эмоционально? Нравится ли это ребятам?

----------


## Tatuana

> Но наработанным за 10 лет материалом могу))Только стучитесь понастойчивей))) Я - ворона ещё та)))kuku


Могу...это наверно значит могу поделится?:biggrin: Тогда я стучусь! Интересно всё - от каких-то аспектов работы с ребятами и до сценарного материала. Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь. :Aga:  



> Я - ворона ещё та)))kuku


Сама такая!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## вокся

У ведущих в Детских праздниках есть тема "Выпускной в лицее". 
Есть тема "СекреТЫ МАСТЕРства", которую я создавала, но че-т не могу найти её))) Вряд ли её удалили, просто, наверно, она уже долго не активна. Там выкладывался хороший материал по лицеистам и техникумам.

----------


## вокся

> А вот материальный стимул очень даже подстёгивает.


Мы так разбаловали детей деньгами... Не они такие. Это нам, взрослым, проще их так стимулировать... Когда в прошлом году начался тот самый кризис, я это четко поняла. Нет поощрения - нет участия детей, а "верхам"-то пофигу, что "низы" не могут... Нагорало... Так трудно было... 
И теперь  я за то, чтобы статус "бумажки" был значительным. Пачками их не выдаю. 
Да и сейчас без хорошего портфолио сложно. А денежку в него не вложишь как показатель таланта...только грамоты и дипломы.

----------


## вокся

> че-т не могу найти её)))


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=125330
тему просто переименовали)))

----------


## Tatuana

> И теперь  я за то, чтобы статус "бумажки" был значительным. Пачками их не выдаю. 
> Да и сейчас без хорошего портфолио сложно. А денежку в него не вложишь как показатель таланта...только грамоты и дипломы.


Извините, не знаю вашего имени :Aga: ...Совсем не ставлю целью раздуть глобальный спор, но с вами не согласна. Ещё не разу не слышала, что наличие грамот как-то способствовало в дальнейшей жизни (то ли в учёбе, то ли в работе). Я не говорю, что все дети такие, есть которым просто хочется выступать, не ставя целью заработать на этом что-то, кроме как - самовыражения. Но если другие предпочитают участвовать только за деньги, то этим, так сказать, бескорыстным, тоже не хочется быть в стороне от раздачи.   
Вобщем такой этот вопрос скользкий, и мне самой оччень неприятный, но приходится этим заниматься. 
А грамоты - я тоже пачками не выдаю, но считаю значимой только грамоты, дипломы каких-то внеучебных мероприятий (городских, областных, региональных). Тогда - да, это доказательство, что ты что-то можешь.  
Ещё раз оговорюсь, это мои личные мысли вслух...:biggrin:

Ещё, спасибо большущее за ссылку - кое-какие идеи уже почерпнула :Aga:

----------


## вокся

Согласна на счет "скользкого" вопроса))) Спорить не будем)))
Зовут меня Оксана))) Будем знакомы, *Tatuana*)))
2005
может, и это пригодится.

----------


## Tatuana

Очень приятно познакомится! Я Татьяна, как вы уже наверно поняли. 
Рада, что есть взаимопонимание.
Очередной раз убеждаюсь, что наше общество ещё совсем не безнадёжное, раз  ещё можно найти хороших людей, которые просто оказывают помощь и не считают это для себя за труд. :Aga: 
 Ещё раз спасибо за информацию. 
Пусть вам прибудет в жизни всего того, в чём вы испытываете потребность.:biggrin:

----------


## Notka Fa

Уважаемые форумчане! Сын -первокурсник техникума, ко мне обратилась куратор за помощью в представлении группы на Празник посвящения в студенты.Пока даже не знаю с какой стороны к этому подойти, т.к. работаю с малышами.ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

----------


## Dakota

У нас студентам. занимающимся общесвенной деятельностью, худ. самодеятельностью и спортом ежемесячно платится стипендия (лидер, творческая и спортивная). А за победы в городских, краевых и региональных турнирах/фестивалях премия.
Но когда в прошлом году ус нас из-за перебоев финансирования перестали платить стипендию, а потом уменьшили ее - дети не перестали ходить на секции и в художественные коллективы. 
А наши "Атланта" и "Аграф" вообще как в фильме про Шурика - Кто на открытие памятника? Я! Кто на день города? Я! Кто на заставу с концертом? Я! 
Возможно, это зависит от увлеченности и, в большей степени, от руководителя коллектива?)

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Что касается наработок - я их закинула в разные темы, пока меня не принимают в специальных. Посмотрите календарные праздники и раздел педагоги дополнительного образования.
А вообще обращайтесь - мне не жалко, чем могу - помогу.:smile:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Уважаемые форумчане! Сын -первокурсник техникума, ко мне обратилась куратор за помощью в представлении группы на Празник посвящения в студенты.Пока даже не знаю с какой стороны к этому подойти, т.к. работаю с малышами.ПОМОГИТЕ!!!


http://scenario.fome.ru/ras-15-8.html
http://www.summoning.ru/humour/initiation.shtml
http://domprazdnika.ru/feasts/scripts/1624

можно кое-что взять






> Ребята я разобралась, я снова с вами!!! Чуть приступ не случился думаю ну всё, фу аж в жа бросило, но слава Богу я ТУТ с любимым ФОРУМОМ!!!!


А у меня все время СЕРВЕР ПЕРЕГРУЖЕН. Зайти на форум- удача....

----------


## skar1983

Друзья у меня скоро конкурс "Педагог-организатор года" буду рад любой помощи

----------


## KAlinchik

я отвечаю за культурно-просветительскую работу в Академии Пограничной Службы Украины, организовываю мероприятия для курсантов и персонала...
 больше, конечно, материала, на украинском языке, но есть достаточно и на русском...

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Привет! Я тоже подрабатываю в колледже (основное место работы - ДК). У меня студенческий театр, а так же на мне подготовка и проведение основных мероприятий для студентов. Колледж у нас аграрный. Большая часть мероприятий проводится на украинском языке. Но вот сейчас готовим День студента - на русском. Пока только кусочки вырисовываются. А как у вас?

----------


## skar1983

Всем привет, предлагаю модератору, всё что касается техникумов и ПТУ объединить в одну тему, а то тут и там понемногу. Заранее спасибо

----------


## skar1983

Друзья у меня скоро конкурс педагогов-организаторов, один из туров игротека с незнакомой аудитолрий, не представляю что это. Подскажите плиз

----------


## Tatuana

Доброго времени суток! Как я давно здесь не была. Цейтнот постоянный, некогда даже материал пересортировать и выложить. Сейчас немножко передых, делюсь: на Новый год делали конкурс "Дед Мороз и Снегурочка next" . Все ребята готовили видеовизитки, худ.номера, оригинальные поздравления, оригинальные костюмы. Группы поддержки тоже были со своими номерами. Вообщем и в целом - оччень значительное получилось мероприятие. Но больше всего всем понравился клип, предложенный одним из конкурсантов вместо номера худ.самодеятельности. Клип сделан не без моего участия, так что хвастаюсь, делюсь идеей.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjajAJll6kY

8 февраля у нас прошёл первый выпускной(я имею в виду торжественная часть). Использовала идею, взятую на форуме с выпуском новостей. Всего по ходу мероприятия сделала три выпуска, которые затем как бы переключались на прямое включение, т.е на зал. Понятнее тоже будет с видео. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltLlLklvmEg

И здесь же тоже делала " Музыкальную пару" (в смысле урок), использовала идею и музыкальный материал, любезно предложенный форумчанами. Переделала несколько под своих ребят, а остальное их способности.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXrKA8msVb0

И ещё, делюсь идеей. Всегда возникает во время выпускных вопрос, как поздравить классного руководителя(куратора). Сравнила её (т.е. классную) с прекрасной няней из сериала, затем использовала данные о личных каких-то особенностях выпускников и слепила это всё в миниатюру. Приняли оччень хорошо, так как всем это было близко и понятно.

ПРИМЕРНО ТАК: 
НОМЕР ДЛЯ КЛАССНОГО РУКОВОДИТЕЛЯ
 (Т-Тоня, А-Алина, Г- Говорухин, П-Попков, С-Степанец, К:-классная)
Муз.заставка 

Автор: Сегодня выпускники собрались вместе в последний раз. Им, как обычно, трудно найти общий язык. Единственным человеком, кто объединял их всё это время, был их классный руководитель. 
На сцене за партами выпускники. Попков – спит.
Т.: Так, пацаны, сегодня у нас выпускной. Надо как-то собраться с мыслями и поздравить нашего классного руководителя…
Автор: Давыдова Антонина- активистка, отличница, староста. В группе имеет прозвище – «Родительница»
А: Да, нужно слова ей какие-то добрые сказать на прощанье…Что ж мы - как не родные с ней…
Автор: Маслакова Алина – самая заметная блондинка в группе. Отличается высоким уровнем интеллекта, а также доброты и обаяния. 
С: Давайте, чуваки, в темпе, соображайте, а то тачка моя уже заждалась…
Автор: Степанец Виталий – терпение и усидчивость  – это не для него. Никогда не досиживал до конца пар. Смывался с них со скоростью не менее 60км/ч – на своем красном Шевроле.   
Т: Ой, никуда твоя тачка не денется! Лучше чё умное сказал.
С: Да говорить у нас Андрюха мастер. Вот пусть он и скажет.
Г: Ну я не знаю. Тут надо подумать, слова ещё подобрать надо, а то сморозим какую-то чепуху. Короче без словаря (показывает жестом бутылку) - не разберёшься.
Автор: Говорухин Андрей – редкий случай, когда фамилия соответствует её хозяину. 
Г:  Так вот, составить речь надо, литра на три, содержательно и объёмно…
А:  Андрей, ты опять? 
Г: Да я чё, я предложил. А вообще, Алина,  тебе с верху виднее…
А: Ты, Говорухин, говори, да не заговаривайся…Вон бери пример с Димки Панфилова – тот вообще ничего лишнего не болтает…
П (поднимая сонные глаза) : Да чё там слова подбирать, скажем «типа – спасибо, то да сё»… (опять укладывается спать)
Автор: Александр Попков – редко вникает в суть разговора, потому, что большую часть времени на парах он спит.
С(передразнивает) « Типа спасибо, то да сё»…Ясно, это надолго…я уехал, передайте классухе я…заболел…  воспаление у меня и так далее…
Т: Эх вы! Да она нянчилась с нами как с маленькими детьми!
Г: Точно! Наша прекрасная няня!
Звучит маленькая заставка «Моя прекрасная няня».
Выходит классная в прикиде няни из сериала.
К: тышь-тыдышь…ты-тыдышь- ты-тыдышь…
Автор: Светлана Евгеньевна Романенко – классный руководитель группы   1-АД-07. Очень многофункциональная. Прикрывает, напоминает, помогает, выбивает, заносит, подсказывает, подгоняет. Вообщем, всё,  что делает самая прекрасная няня. 
Выпускники(вместе): Светлана Евгеньевна, это вы?!
К: А шо? Не похожа? Я три споловиной года с вами нянчилась, опекала, оберегала, хвосты заносила. И кто я по вашему после этого?...Ой, мамочка, я такая счастливая, сегодня же конец всем моим мучениям!(Классная мечтательно вскидывает руки вверх, улыбается)
Г: А вы хоть будете нас вспоминать?


К:( Ещё держит руки вверху, улыбка сходит с лица, поворачивается на Говорухина и опускает руки): Конечно, Говорухин! Конечно! Вот скажи, кто тебя тянул за язык,  когда ты обещал одной моей коллеге жениться, а? Я два года тебя отмазывала, прикрывала, просила подождать! Всё, Андрей, время пришло! Завтра в ЗАГС!
Г: Но почему?
К: Потому, что она согласилась подождать только до выпускного!
Г: Во попал!( смотрит по сторонам): Куда? Куда? Куда бежать? Спрячьте меня! (Убегает)
К: А ты, Попков Александр, признайся мне хоть сегодня, пожалуйста: почему ты постоянно прогуливал пары? Если у тебя была уважительная причина, ты мог хоть предупредить меня!
П: Но я ведь всегда посылал вам смс-ки!
К: Какие? Вот эти: «Передзвонить мени будь ласка»? …А Степанец (смотрит по сторонам). Кстати, где опять этот «Шумахер»?
А: Да он заболел…воспаление у него, то да сё…Да вон он сам, возле машины своей, рукой нам, видите, машет…
Выпускники машут рукой: Привет!
Крик из-за сцены: А-а-а! Кто проколол шины!
К: Йес! Я три года ждала этого момента!... Ой как я за этим всем буду скучать!
Звучит песня о классной, выпускники выводят на сцену классную.

(из сериала) 
 Она была преподавателем обычным,
До тех времён, когда всё стало непривычным,
ЕЙ ДАЛИ ГРУППУ 1-АД-О7
И что ей делать и куда идти, как избежать проблем.

Она пошла на удачу,
Удача в жизни так много значит,
Три с лишним года нянчила она детей,
Три с лишним года группа была счастлива с ней. 
Прекрасно! И к тому же она,
Так терпелива к ним была и бесконечно добра.

ПРИПЕВ:
Няня, няня, няня, дети счастливы с ней,
Хоть преподаватель, всё же клад для детей.
К радости студентов к нам выходит она
Светлана Евгеньевна! 

Буду рада, если кому понравились идеи. Всем всех благ!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Olguha

> Извините, не знаю вашего имени...Совсем не ставлю целью раздуть глобальный спор, но с вами не согласна. Ещё не разу не слышала, что наличие грамот как-то способствовало в дальнейшей жизни (то ли в учёбе, то ли в работе). Я не говорю, что все дети такие, есть которым просто хочется выступать, не ставя целью заработать на этом что-то, кроме как - самовыражения. Но если другие предпочитают участвовать только за деньги, то этим, так сказать, бескорыстным, тоже не хочется быть в стороне от раздачи.   
> Вобщем такой этот вопрос скользкий, и мне самой оччень неприятный, но приходится этим заниматься. 
> А грамоты - я тоже пачками не выдаю, но считаю значимой только грамоты, дипломы каких-то внеучебных мероприятий (городских, областных, региональных). Тогда - да, это доказательство, что ты что-то можешь.  
> Ещё раз оговорюсь, это мои личные мысли вслух...:biggrin:
> 
> Ещё, спасибо большущее за ссылку - кое-какие идеи уже почерпнула


А у нас в республике, проходи "Малая Нобелевская премия" и как раз наличие грамот и дипломов очень учитывается, а каждую "бУМАШКУ" начисляются баллы, и наши ребята целенаправленно собирают портфолио годами. 15 тысяч рублей, не лишние.

----------


## iulianna

здравствуйте. незнаю куда писать и просить помочь. Я собираюсь в этом году поступать в институт. Там нужно здавать творчество: сценарно- постановочная деятельность- нужно будет предложить сценарный план , определить тему, задачу, сценическое, мультимедийное оформление праграмы.Это примерныекампанени сценарных планов, как это можно связать. Помогите 1. Вядомы спартсмен, музыкальный коллектив, маладые бизнесмены. 2. Группы туристов, детский фальклорный коллектив, известный палитик.

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

Сценарий  концертной программы к 8 марта
Танец  Юля и Даша
 Эдик: Рад приветствовать всех вас, дорогие друзья! В эфире «Весенняя почта» с вами я новый ведущий  Эдуард  Казанова! И я утверждаю что если о женщине говорит весь мир, это значит, что она – кинозвезда. Если о женщине говорит вся страна, значит она – жена президента. Если о женщине говорит весь город, значит она – владелица салона красоты. Если о женщине говоришь ты, значит она – твоя любимая, единственная неповторимая и загадочная….  И мне очень хочется  сегодня поговорить о прекрасной половине человечества. Тем более, что скоро такой замечательный весенний праздник - Международный женский день! Итак поговорим о дамах…
Выходит Марина
Марина: Поговорим о дамах…?! Да на «весенней почте» всегда одни дамы работали, а вы простите кто?
Эдик:  Новый ведущий  Эдуард Казанова. Вчера устроился,  буду  с вами передачу вести, ну и так, между прочим хочу сообщить вам что я «дамский эксперт»
Марина: Эксперт?
Эдик: Дамский 
Марина: Да в нашем дамском коллективе ни один эксперт долго не удерживался , это я вам могу обещать с полной уверенностью.
Эдик: А вот это мы еще посмотрим. Кстати мы в эфире!
Марина:  Замечательно. Добрый день уважаемые зрители, вы смотрите  «Весеннюю почту»  и  с вами я ее постоянная ведущая Марина Веселкина. Мы начинаем праздничный выпуск. 
Эдик:  Добрый день, позвольте представиться я эксперт  в области прекрасных дам, Эдуард Казанова. И сегодня в адрес уважаемых женщин прозвучит масса теплых слов, признаний в любви, поздравлений….
Марина: Уважаемые зрители к нам на передачу пришло множество  писем,  в которых  содержатся самые теплые слова в адрес прекрасной половины человечества. И вот первое письмо.
Марина: Здравствуй «Весенняя почта»
Эдик: Здрасти!
Марина:  Не так давно я учусь в Златоустовском индустриальном колледже имени Павла Петровича Аносова. Я очень люблю колледж, его шумные коридоры, наших  умных и красивых преподавателей,  и сегодня в предпраздничный день хочу передать им  привет и  поздравляю всех с наступающим праздником.
 В этот славный Женский день,
 Покупать цветы не лень,
Я  всех женщин поздравляю,
И от всей души желаю:

Будьте счастливы всегда,
Пусть вам горе — не беда,
Подарю я вам цветок,
И сердечный — поздравок!
Вот  такое трогательное письмо написал нам Николай, к сожалению он не указал своей фамилии.
Мы присоединяемся к поздравлениям Николая,  для всех  девушек и женщин Аносовского звучит песня  в исполнении Александра Файзуллина
Если ты скажешь да






Эдик: А теперь я зачитаю еще одно поздравление. Здравствуйте! Зовут меня Карен, хотя обычно меня не зовут, я сам прихожу. И найти меня можно легко на первом этаже. Мимо меня очень часто проходят преподаватели нашего колледжа. И в их прекрасных громких,  звонких голосах с легким негодованием я слышу весну. Убедительно прошу вас поздравить с международным женским днем 8 марта Светлану Борисовну, Ирину Дмитриевну, Инну Григорьевну, Марину Павловну и Марину Юрьевну и всех преподавателей колледжа и пожелать им терпения, удачи и хорошего настроения!   
Для вас танцевальный номер в исполнении Турунцевой Ксении, Гущиной Евгении и Козловой Юлии
Танец


 Марина:  14 126 14
              132 17 43...
              16 42 511
                704 83

            170! 16 39
          514 700 142
            612 349
           17 114 02
Это великолепное стихотворение прислал нам Вениамин, студент аносовского. Вениамин пишет. Я очень люблю считать. Я считаю все подряд, шаги по дороге в колледж и обратно, считаю ворон… сорок…. Считаю количество долгов и минуты, оставшиеся до звонка.    А к  8 марта я пересчитал количество представительниц прекрасного пола, в нашем колледже74 очаровательные сотрудницы и 198 прелестные студентки радуют  нас своими улыбками.  Такую любовь к цифрам мне привили преподаватели математики и информационных технологий Любовь Ивановна, Юлия Романовна, Елена Борисовна, Галина Ивановна, Наталья Дмитриевна, Юлия Владимировна. Пользуясь случаем прошу поздравить всех  студенток,  сотрудников и преподавателей колледжа с наступающим женским праздником, пожелать всем здоровья, счастья, и улыбок на ближайшие 366 дней.  Для вас поет Черникова Александра
Я тебя люблю

Эдик: А сейчас хочу зачитать письмо Павла. Павел учится  на бухгалтера,  и 8 марта для него является вторым по значимости праздником после  Нового года.  Павел пишет. « Мне  многие завидуют, ведь я учусь в группе,  где все остальные студенты – девушки,  но день 8 марта для меня особенный, в этом году я решил подарить всем девушкам и женщинам нашего колледжа свою  неотразимую улыбку. А Светке я купил ручку со стразами. С помощью вашей программы я хочу поздравить  Ирину Тахировну,  Олесю Владимировну,  Ирину Васильевну,  Ларису Викторовну, сотрудников бухгалтерии Наталью Михайловну, Наталью Владимировну,  Светлану Александровну и Татьяну Андреевну, а еще сотрудниц представительства Челгу, куда я собираюсь поступать Наталью Анатольевну и Ирина Александровну, а также всех девушек и женщин нашего колледжа с наступающим днем красоты и весны. »  Для всех присутствующих дам танцевальный подарок.
Танец  со стульями

Марина:
 Do you live еще, моя старушка?
 Жив и я. Hello тебе, hello!
 Let it flow over your избушка
 Evening свет in our big село.

 I am told, что ты, тая тревогу,
 Miss me шибко under lonely moon,
 Что ты often ходишь на дорогу
 In old-fashioned second-hand шушун.

 But relax, родная! Успокойся.
 This is only тягостная бредь.
 I am not a горестный пропойца,
 Чтоб, тебя I don’t  see, умереть.
 I am still такой же очень нежный,
 And I dream, my darling, лишь о том,
 Чтоб скорее from тоски мятежной
 To get back in низенький наш дом.
Эти чудесные строки я зачитала из письма Ильи П.  Он пишет: еще в школе я изучал немецкий язык, но когда поступил в колледж,  мне пришлось изучать английский.  Преподавателям колледжа удалось привить мне любовь к «ингиш виз инжой». Только обучаясь на первом курсе,  я осознал,  как много интересного меня окружает. За это время я узнал много необычного  и полезного, узнал все законы Ома, подробности жизни многих животных,  и практически запомнил формулу воды. За это большущее спасибо  всем преподавателям. Отдельное спасибо Светлане Геннадьевне, Екатерине Николаевне, Анастасии Сергеевне,  Людмиле Николаевне,  Елене Анатольевне.  Поздравляю всех преподавателей и студенток колледжа с прекрасным праздников Днем 8 марта и желаю весеннего настроения. Для вас звучит следующая песня.
Валя «Розы темно- алые»

Эдик:  Здравствуйте, пишет нам Василий, фамилию я говорить не буду. Учусь в колледже уже 6 лет, моя будущая профессия автомеханик. У меня есть мечта, в этом году я очень хочу окончить третий курс.  Мне очень нравиться в колледже, особенно мне нравиться  иногда приходить на пары, у меня к сожалению не всегда это получается. Благодаря прекрасным преподавателям я уже очень много знаю и пользуясь случаем хочу передать привет Ольге Ивановне, Галине Геннадьевне, Вере Михайловне, Елене Юрьевне,  Ирине Павловне и Ирине Николаевне. Всем сотрудницам колледжа желаю здоровья, счастья, любви и хорошего настроения.
Для милых девушек и дам танцевальный подарок  Валенки
Марина:  Пишут вам друзья Кирилл и Сергей. Мы никогда не думали, что самыми любимыми предметами для нас станут гуманитарные. Пробегая с 4 этажа до библиотеки и обратно мы с другом мы  цитируем   вслух  Пушкина, Крылова и Агнию Барто, теперь мы  точно знаем,   что жи-ши пишется с буквой ж и ш.  В свободное время любимым нашим занятием стала зубрежка исторических дат и событий,  мы знаем кто такой Ленин.  Мы очень стремимся к знаниям и не поверите,  благодаря любимым преподавателям мы стали очень быстро перемещаться из пункта А в пункт Б.   И теперь на физкультуре у нас все очень хорошо. Огромное спасибо Ольге Сергеевне, Наталье Степановне, Елене Борисовне, Марине Геннадьевне, сотрудникам библиотеки Елене Павловне, Татьяне Николаевне, Раисе Ивановне. Желаем всем здоровья, удач и любви . Для вас поет Шагеева Аделина
Зайцы














Эдик:  Знаешь Марина, Я тоже увлекаюсь поэзией, пишу стихи, экспромты.
Марина: Да ну, не может быть!
Эдик: если не веришь, можешь провести испытания!
Марина: Отлично! Давай попробуем что-нибудь из классики. Например «Наша Таня громко плачет»
Наша Таня громко плачет Уронила в речку мячик…
Эдик: И только сильный мужчина может сказать ей                                                                 Таня слезы не роняй   А ныряй и догоняй!
Марина: Наша Таня громко плачет   Таню бросил жгучий мачо.                                                                             
Эдик: Тише Танечка не плачь      Вон их сколько этих мач…                                                                                            
Марина: Наша Таня кошку мучит,        Кошка жалобно мяучит                                                                  
Эдик: Тише кисонька не плачь      А не то догонишь мяч!                                                                                      
Марина: Наша Таня горько плачет,      Позабыв про речку мячик…                                                                      
Эдик: Слез поток на метр вокруг      Таня чистит горький лук..                                                                                       
Марина: Наша Таня ржет и скачет.          Нет, не наша Таня значит                  Эдик: Это точно не она          Наша то реветь должна!                                                                                                    
Марина: Да  ты настоящий гений поэзии!
Эдик: Да и специально к этому празднику я сочинил  небольшое поздравление
Как же это хорошо,
 Что 8 марта,
 Есть у нас лишь раз в году!
 Больше и не надо!))


Марина:  Чудесные слова. А я с твоего позволения зачитаю еще одно письмо. Пишет нам некто С.  С. Пишет в колледже я учусь не первый год, знаю всех преподавателей и почти всех сотрудников, но есть в колледже женщины с которыми я лично не знаком. И в этот день мне очень хочется сказать теплые  слова  в  их адрес. Уважаемые Наталья Александровна, Светлана Федоровна, Ольга Владимировна и  Ирина Александровна мы очень ценим,  что вы для нас делаете, пусть в этот день вам говорят только комплименты и искренние слова.  Поздравляю всех женщин и девушек нашего колледжа. С уважением ваш С. 
Для вас поет Черникова Александра
Звезды шоу



Эдик:  А я сегодня не могу не поздравить тех милых дам, которые своим трудом дарят нам чувство сытости, чистоты и порядка, Я говорю о тех кто кормит нас в столовой, в магазине, уважаемых блюстителей чистоты, благодаря которым нам  всегда уютно в колледже. Татьяна Александровна, Людмила Ивановна __________________________________________________________________________________________
Примите искренние поздравления с праздником, желаем вам любви и счастья.  Для всех присутствующих танцевальный подарок
Ча-ча







Эдик: Дорогие женщины, накануне прекрасного весеннего праздника примите от нас пожелания:
 Пусть в каждом доме будут: счастье, 
 Любовь, достаток и уют.
 Пусть все невзгоды и ненастья 
 Друзей и близких обойдут. 

 Марина: Пусть не затронет Вас беда, 
 Не обольет слезами горе, 
 Чтоб Вы не знали никогда 
 Болезней, недругов и боли.

 Эдик: Не будет пусть у Вас в судьбе 
 Потерь навек, разлук надолго.
 Пусть дорогой Вам человек 
 Живет на свете долго-долго. 

Марина:  Пусть все исполнятся мечты 
 И от любви Вам станет жарко, 
 Мы поздравляем от души 
 Вас с Женским днем: 8 марта. 

 Эдик: Мы вам желаем в день весенний 
 Улыбок, нежности, тепла. 
 Жизнь станет лучше, без сомнений, 
 Коль в мире правит красота!
Марина: На этом праздничный концерт подошел к концу. Поздравляем всех девушек и женщин с  Международным женским днем 8 марта !

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

ЕЩЕ ИЗ МОЕЙ КОПИЛОЧКИ
"ЛЮБОВЬ С ПЕРВОГО ВЗГЛЯДА" 

ТАНЕЦ
1-й ведущий:  Добрый вечер, дамы и господа!
Леди и джентльмены!
Девушки и юноши!
Валентины и Валентины!
И все влюбленные в этом зале!
2-й ведущий: Мы приветствуем всех собравшихся и хотим пожелать всем в этот чудесный день — любви! 
1-й ведущий: Хотя на дворе еще зима, День святого Валентина можно считать первым весенним праздником, весенним по духу, по настроению. 
2-й ведущий: Это праздник всех влюбленных, но не только... Часто ли вы говорите комплименты своим друзьям, близким, соседям, своим любимым? Увы, очень редко! Но сегодня у вас будет шанс поправить дело, ведь сегодня 14 февраля - День всех влюбленных. 
1-й ведущий: Если этот день считается праздником, то в праздники принято дарить подарки. 
2-й ведущий: "Мне не дорог твой подарок, дорога твоя любовь". Это, конечно, слова из песни, но что не говори, подарок - вещь приятная душе. 
На сцене Раховская Валерия
УЛЕТАЮ







1-й ведущий: Есть примета, что люди, познакомившиеся в День св. Валентина, не расстаются всю жизнь. 
2-й ведущий: И сегодня мы с вами станем свидетелями знакомства    нашей очаровательной героини с  молодыми людьми – студентами нашего колледжа.
1-й ведущий: Дорогие друзья, начинаем игру   «Любовь с первого взгляда»
ФАНФАРЫ
1-й ведущий: Встречайте - участники нашей игры.  
МУЗЫКА – ВЫХОД ПАРНЕЙ
2-й ведущий: И главная героиня игры- наша  очаровательная участница.
МУЗЫКА ВЫХОД ДЕВУШКИ
1-й ведущий:   Для начала небольшое знакомство с нашей героиней.
2-й ведущий:  Кто вы по знаку зодиака? 
1-й ведущий:  Какое из перечисленных качеств у юношей вы поставите на первое место? 
- внешность (рост, вес, лицо, прическа); 
- ум; 
- чувство юмора
- надежность; 
- общительность, 
- умение красиво ухаживать; 
- наличие денег. 

2-й ведущий:  Если ваш молодой человек не приходит на свидание, что вы будете делать? 
- будете ждать 5, 10, 20, 40 минут; 
- обидитесь и сразу уйдете; 
- будете беспокоиться, звонить и выяснять причину; 
- рассердитесь и тут же познакомитесь с другим молодым человеком. 
1-й ведущий:  Итак,  мы немного узнали о нашей прекрасной участнице.
2-й ведущий: А теперь пришло время задать вопросы нашим участникам.  
 1-й ведущий:  Какое из перечисленных качеств у девушек вас больше всего прельщает? 
- внешность (лицо, фигура, модный вид); 
- непредсказуемость; 
- доброта; 
- ум. 
-Свой вариант

2-й ведущий:  Что лучше — заниматься любимым делом или доходным? 
1-й ведущий:  Как понять что ты влюбился? 
2-й ведущий:  Где бы вы  назначили первое свидание?

1-й ведущий:  На вечеринке или на дискотеке за вашей девушкой кто-то начинает усиленно, открыто, я бы сказал, нагло ухаживать. Ваши действия: 
- будете выяснять отношения с соперником; 
- устроите сцену ревности девушке; 
- обидитесь и уйдете; 
- начнете ухаживать за другой. 
- свой вариант






2-й ведущий:  А стихи о любви Вы знаете? Давайте вспомним знаменитое пушкинское «Я помню чудное мгновенье...» Прочитаем вместе, я буду начинать, а Вы продолжать.

Я помню чудное мгновенье:
Передо мной            (явилась ты)
Как мимолетное              (виденье),
Как гений                   (чистой красоты).
В томленьях грусти                (безнадежной)
В тревогах шумной               (суеты),
Звучал мне долго голос            (нежный)
И снились милые                (черты).
Шли годы. Бурь порыв             (мятежный)
Рассеял прежние                         (мечты).
И я забыл твой голос               (нежный),
Твои небесные                      (черты).
В глуши, во мраке заточенья
Тянулись тихо                      (дни мои)
Без божества,                 (без вдохновенья),
Без слез, без жизни,         (без любви).
Душе настало пробужденье;
И вот опять                (явилась ты)|
Как                            (мимолетное виденье),
Как                        (гений чистой красоты).
И сердце бьется в                            (упоеньи),
И для него воскресли                    (вновь)
И божество,                (и вдохновенье),
И жизнь, и                      (слезы, и любовь).                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

1-й ведущий:   Ну а теперь я уверен,  наша участница готова определиться и выбрать одного из молодых людей и познакомится с ним. 
2-й ведущий:   Парни,  у вас последняя возможность привлечь внимание участницы к себе. Попробуйте парой предложений убедить ее в том, что она должна выбрать именно вас.
1-й ведущий:   Ну что настало время нашей очаровательной участнице сделать выбор и назвать номер участника, с которым она  захотела познакомиться.
ВЫБИРАЕТСЯ
2-й ведущий:  Спасибо всем участникам!
ВРУЧЕНИЕ ПОДАРКОВ
1-й ведущий:   А сейчас ___________________ и _______________________ пообщаются несколько минут наедине, после чего попробуют ответь на вопросы друг о друге.  Марина вас проводит.
ПРОВОДИЛИ
1-й ведущий:   Для всех любимых и любящих поет Кузнецова Алена
КАК ТЫ ТАМ?
2-й ведущий:  На сцене Григорьев Кирилл и Раховская Валерия
ДУЭТ
1-й ведущий:  На сцене Турунцева Ксения и Гущина Евгения.
ТАНЕЦ
2-й ведущий:  Для вас поет Черникова Александра
СОЛНЦЕ
1-й ведущий:   На сцене  вокальная группа «Каприз»
ПРО ЛЮБОВЬ.






1-й ведущий:   У вас было совсем немного времени, чтобы узнать друг друга.
2-й ведущий:   И сейчас мы посмотрим, насколько хорошо вы познакомились.
1-й ведущий:  ____________ и ______________ занимают место с разных сторон ширмы. Выдаем 2 сердца. Они помогут узнать ваш вариант ответа. Мы вам зададим несколько вопросов  на которые вы отвечаете вместе. Если на вопрос отвечаете ДА –то поднимаете розовое сердце. А если НЕТ- синее.
1-й ведущий:  Первый вопрос:  Как ты думаешь _________ Верит  ли _____________ в любовь с первого взгляда?
2-й ведущий:  Как  ты _______________ думаешь,  он оптимист?  
1-й ведущий:  Скажи, она умеет готовить борщ? 

2-й ведущий:  Была ли у ______________ любовь в детском саду?

1-й ведущий:  Последний вопрос будете ли вы дальше общаться друг с другом?
2-й ведущий:  Как много разных валентинок 
Кружится в снежном феврале.
Любви так много на земле – 
Гораздо больше чем слезинок!

1-й ведущий:  От нас зависит наше счастье
И мы наперекор всему
Впускаем вновь в сердца весну,
Изгнав невзгоды и ненастья!

2-й ведущий:   Этот день не принято отмечать пышно, однако небольшие вечеринки в компании хороших друзей приветствуются. Надеюсь, что сегодняшний вечер вы проведете прекрасно.
1-й ведущий:  Любви всем!

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

государственное бюджетное образовательное учреждение 
среднего профессионального образования
(среднего специального учебного заведения)
«Златоустовский индустриальный колледж им.П.П. Аносова»





Методическая разработка 

мероприятия 

«ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ЗВОНОК 2013»







Составила
педагог-организатор Набиулина Т.С.



Цель: Пропаганда и сохранение традиций колледжа, воспитание гражданственности и патриотизма, чувства причастности к истории колледжа.

Задачи: 
	- способствовать воспитанию уважительного отношения к преподавателям
	- способствовать развитию коллективно - творческих качеств студентов
	-  поддержание имиджа колледжа



Подготовка к празднику: 

	Составление и утверждение списка выпускников для вручения почетных грамот и благодарственных писем родителям;

	Подготовка грамот, благодарственных писем и памятных подарков;


	При входе в актовый зал всем выдаются бумажные самолетики и колокольчики каждому выпускнику;


	Оформление актового зала.














Сценарий последнего звонка 
«Высший пилотаж»
Выходят ведущие, одетые в форму бортпроводников. В зале тихо звучит музыка (трек 1). 
Стюард 1. Внимание! Дорогие выпускники!
Стюард 2. Уважаемые преподаватели и родители!
Стюард 1. Приглашаем вас совершить незабываемый круиз на авиалайнере "ЗлатИК". 
Стюард 2. Объявляется регистрация билетов на рейс 20-13 .
Стюард 1. Уважаемые пассажиры! На борту рейса  20-13 авиалайнера "ЗлатИК" присутствуют  выпускники специальностей: 
Стюард 2. Программирование в компьютерных системах. 
Стюард 1. Техническая эксплуатация и обслуживание электрического и электромеханического оборудования.
Стюард 2. Техническое обслуживание и ремонт автомобильного транспорта. 
Стюард 1. Технология машиностроения.
Стюард 2. Сегодня мы совершим великолепный круиз, посвящённый выпуску групп ГХ-31, ТМ-31, ПО-31, Э-31 и АМ-31.  
Стюард 1. До взлёта остаётся 14 минут. Просим занять свои места в салоне нашего самолёта.
ФОН
Стюард 2. На борту авиалайнера находится министр авиации Виктор Викторович Сидоров. 
Стюард 1. Просим его подняться к микрофону и сказать выпускникам несколько напутственных слов.
 ПРИВЕТСТВЕННОЕ СЛОВО ДИРЕКТОРА КОЛЛЕДЖА
Стюард 1. Спасибо. Займите свое место в бизнесклассе нашего авиалайнера. 
Стюард 2. Уважаемые пассажиры! Мы рады приветствовать вас на борту авиалайнера "ЗлатИК".
Стюард 1. Проверьте свои места. Пристегните ремни безопасности. 
ФОН
Стюард 1. Внимание! Проверка готовности Воздушного судна к полету! Досмотр багажа знаний произведён?
Стюард 2. Произведён. До полёта допущено 127 пассажиров. Общее количество полетных часов 280 080.
Стюард 1. Мониторы, контрольно-измерительные приборы к испытаниям готовы?
Стюард 2. Всё хорошо. Только радар вышел из строя, исчезла точка возврата.
Стюард 1. Салоны к полёту готовы?      
 Стюард 2. Готовы!
Стюард 1. Компьютерные салоны готовы.        
Стюард 2. Готовы!
Стюард 1. Электрические салоны готовы.       
Стюард 2. Готовы!
Стюард 1.  Автомобильные салоны готовы.
Стюард 2. Готовы!  Машиностроительный салон к полету готов!.
Стюард 1. Обстановка на борту?
Стюард 2. Доброжелательная.
Стюард 1. Уважаемые преподаватели! Вы к полету готовы?
Преподаватели  ГОТОВЫ!
Стюард 2. Господин министр, разрешите взлёт?  Сидоров. Взлёт разрешаю!
Стюард 1. Экипаж, занять свои места в кабине самолёта. От винта! 
Выступление коллектива жестового пения «Жест»  ОТ ВИНТА
Стюард 1. 5 минут – полет нормальный. 
Стюард 2. Температура за бортом 12 градусов выше нуля, на борту 35-37 градусов выше нуля, давление 120 на 80.
Стюард 1. Просим пассажиров ослабить ремни и пояса и расположиться  поудобнее.
Стюард 2. Во время полёта запрещается:
Стюард 1.  Скучать.
Стюард 2.  Катапультироваться с авиалайнера до его приземления. 
Стюард 1.  Произносить запрещённые выпускникам слова: "не умею", "не хочу", "не знаю". 
Стюард 2. Говорить окружающим что-либо, кроме комплиментов и похвал. 
Стюард 1. Внимание! Уважаемые пассажиры! Мы совершаем экстренную посадку в аэропорту  ПРИЗНАНИЕ. Пожалуйста, сохраняйте спокойствие! 
Стюард 2.  Для поддержания на борту самолета торжественной обстановки мы отметим лучших из лучших, тех кто за время предполетной подготовки поддерживал  высокий  имидж авиакомпании «Златоустовский индустриальный». 
Стюард 1.   Слово предоставляется генеральному директору учебного центра нашей авикомпании Сандаловой Светлане Борисовне
НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ  ВЫПУСКНИКОВ 
ПОЧЕТНЫМИ ГРАМОТАМИ


Стюард 2. Продолжаем полет авиалайнера «ЗлатИК» авиакомпании «Златоустовский индустриальный». 
Стюард 1.  Авиакомпания «Златоустовский индустриальный»- гарантия отличного  полета!
Стюард 2.  Для всех  аносовцев танцевальный подарок от  коллектива бального танца  «ВЕСНА». 
ЧА_ЧА_ЧА
Стюард 1. 
В колледже нашем мы жили дружно,
Здесь ежедневно рождались мечты.
Время пришло – выпускаться нам  нужно.
Но не прощаемся мы.

Стюард 2. 
Можно пройти по белому свету,
Но не найти вовек
Место прекрасней и лучше  чем это
Колледж аносовский ты лучше всех!
Стюард 1. Слово предоставляется команде  нашего лайнера.
Выходят 4 выпускника
 ОТВЕТНОЕ СЛОВО  ВЫПУСКНИКОВ
1. Сегодня мы понимаем, что никогда больше не повторятся наши сосредоточенные пары и сумасшедшие перемены, мудрые семинары и веселые праздники.
2.Не повторятся первая любовь и последний звонок.
3.Но будет продолжаться чудо познания, к которому нас приобщили в самом замечательном колледже. Мы теперь – посвященные.
4. Посвященные в тайны профессии и специальности.
1. В тайны теоретических и практических знаний.
2. В тайны схем и микросхем.
3. В тайны алгоритмов и программ.
4. В тайны устройств и технического обслуживания.
1. Посвященные в тайны  современного оборудования и обработки материалов.                                                                                                                                 2.Вы, уважаемые преподаватели открыли перед нами перспективу, помогли овладеть знаниями и силами преобразования мира и стать вершителями своих судеб. Наша задача – направить знания и силы на добро.
3. Или хотя бы не натворить беды.
4.Сегодня мы должны признаться, что не все знания нами усвоены. В нашем колледже нет лестниц, самостоятельно меняющих направление. Но у студентов есть ноги, которые иногда сами уводили с занятий.
1.Простите наши ноги!
2.Простите наши глаза, которые ослепленные подростковыми обидами видели вместо ваших  добрых намерений  злые придирки.
3.Простите наши языки, говорящие быстрее мысли.
ВМЕСТЕ. Простите нас!
4. Будем всегда Вас помнить ведь именно вы помогли нам стать звеном в цепи поколений.
1.Мы – сильное звено. Мы преодолели турбулентность контрольных, грозовые облака экзаменов, крутое пике сессий. Мы справились со всеми воздушными препятствиями, стремясь ввысь!
2. Во время полета к будущему по небу студенческой жизни  нашим воздушным судном грамотно руководил командир. Дружный экипаж  учил нас, штурманы – вели нас правильным курсом, бортпроводники всегда были рядом и помогали во всем.
3. Это вы научили нас справляться со встречным ветром.  А наши родители всегда были рядом и разгоняли грозовые облака.                                            4.Теперь, когда мы постигли азы профессионального полета, каждый из нас проложит свой курс и наберет свою высоту!
1. И желаем всем выпускникам
ВМЕСТЕ: Ясного неба и летной погоды!
2. Дорогие наши преподаватели! Это  Вы нам открыли двери в небо, Вы научили невозможному летать. Вы дали нам множество уроков жизни, которые мы всегда будем помнить.                                                                                        3. Сегодня мы, окрыленные вашими знаниями, стоим на взлетной полосе своей жизни. 
ВМЕСТЕ: Спасибо, вам!

4. Эти  цветы вам, наши наставники!
ВРУЧЕНИЕ ЦВЕТОВ ПРЕПОДАВАТЕЛЯМ
Стюард 1. Уважаемые пассажиры рейса 20-13 авиалайнера "ЗлатИК"! На борту присутствуют внештатные сотрудники службы авиационной безопасности. Эти бойцы невидимого фронта, на протяжении четырех лет поддерживали нас, выпускников, обеспечивали комфорт обучения.
Стюард 2. Мы говорим о наших ангелах-хранителях, наших родителях, которые сегодня с гордостью смотрят на нас. И искренне рады нашим успехам.
Стюард 1. Слово Вам, уважаемые родители!
ОТВЕТНОЕ СЛОВО РОДИТЕЛЕЙ
Стюард 2. Слово министру авиации, директору авиакомпании «Златоустовский индустриальный» Виктору Викторовичу Сидорову
ВРУЧЕНИЕ БЛАГОДАРСТВЕННЫХ ПИСЕМ РОДИТЕЛЯМ
Стюард 1. Посадку давай! Где штурман, бортмеханик, бортрадист, борт оператор, а по совместительству классные руководители выпускных групп? Им предоставляется слово. 
Стюард 2. Приглашаем на сцену Семенову Елену Борисовну, Волкову Любовь Ивановну, Баталову Ирину Васильевну, Майер Юлию Владимировну и Морозову Ирину Александровну.
СЛОВО КЛАССНЫХ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЕЙ
Стюард 1. Мы просим задержаться на сцене наших наставников.
Выходят 5 выпускников
1.	Уважаемые наши классные руководители! Кажется, совсем недавно, вы взяли нас под свое крыло, а с тех пор уже прошло много времени. Мы даже не знаем, как выразить вам всю ту признательность за внимание и ответственность, которую вы взвалили на свои плечи, проведя через тьму незнания к свету специальности. 

2.	Сегодня, в этот значимый для нас день, мы хотим поблагодарить вас за то, что все эти годы, в стенах нашего колледжа с вашей помощью мы смогли стать намного сильнее и мудрее. Спасибо за то, что в сложных ситуациях помогали понять, в чем именно мы были не правы. Теперь мы с уверенностью можем сказать, что в наших душах навсегда поселилась тяга к добру и ответственности. 

3.	В этот праздничный день мы хотим выразить нашу благодарность за доброту, терпение и затраченное на нас время. Очень хотим, чтобы вы знали, что мы признательны за то, что вы помогли нам проложить путь из “темноты к свету”, вложив в нас все знания и умения, которые имели сами. Спасибо вам еще раз от всего сердца и желаем вам здоровья, счастья и терпения в дальнейших начинаниях! 

4.	Огромное спасибо вам, дорогие Ирина Александровна, Юлия Владимировна, Ирина Васильевна, Любовь Ивановна  и Елена Борисовна за то, что никогда не проходили мимо, когда у нас встречалась какая-либо беда, а наоборот всегда стремились помочь и подставить нам свое дружеское плечо.  Конечно, впереди у нас много различных трудностей, но благодаря вам теперь мы знаем, что любую преграду, вставшую на жизненном пути, можно обойти при помощи трудолюбия и упорства. 

5.	Благодарим вас от всего сердца и желаем успехов в работе, здоровья и исполнения самых сокровенных желаний! 
ВСЕ: СПАСИБО ВАМ! 
ВРУЧЕНИЕ БУКЕТОВ КЛАССНЫМ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЯМ.
Стюард 1. И вот наступил тот торжественный момент, ради которого сегодня мы здесь собрались.
Стюард 2. Солнце над колледжем, небо у ног. 
Сколько он длится, последний звонок? 
В окнах вселенная не умещается, 
Колледж глядит, а сам уменьшается,
Стюард. Взгляды летят над далёким штурвалом, 
Острым ланцетом, могучим станком, 
А над страной, как над актовым залом,
День заливается синим и алым 
Этим хрустальным прощальным звонком! 
Стюард 1. Право дать последний звонок предоставляется всем выпускникам 2013 года Златоустовского индустриального колледжа имени Павла Петровича Аносова! 
Стюард 2. Внимание начинаем обратный отсчет последнего звонка 5  4  3  2  1
ЗВОНОК
ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ группы ГХ-31 «Вместе мы с тобой»
Стюард 1. Спасибо всем пассажирам! Наш полёт прошёл более, чем успешно. Желаем всем нашим выпускникам высокого полёта и мягкой посадки!
Звучит финальная песня «Журавлиная песня» из кинофильма «Доживем до понедельника», в зал летят бумажные самолётики.

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

Фестиваль патриотической песни 
«Во славу всех живых» 2013

ВИДЕО  «Начало»

1. 22 июня – алая кромка рассвета.

2. 22 июня – тёплое русское лето.

1. Мир поднимается синий, памяти полны глаза.

2. Снова приходят в Россию эти четыре часа.

1. 22 июня 1941 года. Кто не помнит этой даты? Она внезапно вошла в жизнь нашего народа ненавистным воем вражеских бомб, разрушенными селами и городами, миллионами убитых на фронтах, угнанных в рабство, замученных в лагерях смерти.

2. Последним мирным днём 1941 года была суббота. После обычной трудовой недели миллионы советских людей отправились отдыхать. Лишь продолжали дышать жаром домны, дымили трубы, безостановочно работающих предприятий, по железным дорогам мчались грузовые и пассажирские поезда… 

1. Тогда, в июне 41-го тишину наступившей ночи, по-летнему тёплой, благоухающей, во многих городах и сёлах нарушали счастливые голоса молодых людей, праздновавших своё вступление во взрослую жизнь, после окончания школы.

ЛЕВИТАН



2.  Ах война, что ж ты сделала подлая:
Стали тихими наши дворы,
Наши мальчики головы подняли,
Повзрослели они до поры,

На пороге едва помаячили
И ушли за солдатом – солдат…
До свидания мальчики! Мальчики,
Постарайтесь вернуться назад

ВСЕ  УШЛИ  НА  ФРОНТ
Настасья















1. Эта война стала тяжелейшим трагическим испытанием для нашего народа, мы родившиеся после войны знаем, что победа в Великой Отечественной Войне стала возможной благодаря мужеству и героизму наших солдат, и не менее героическому мужеству тружеников тыла.

2. Ушедших на фронт мужчин заменили женщины и дети 

1. Когда земля от крови стыла
Когда горел наш общий дом
Победу труженики тыла,
Ковали праведным трудом.
Когда фашизму рвали тело,
Отцы, мужья и сыновья
В тылу бурлила и кипела-
Трудилась Родина моя
Сильнее стали женщин плечи
Взрослели дети на глазах
Горели доменные    печи, рожь колосилась на полях.


2. Все для победы, все для фронта,
А сами голодом к станку
И на поля чтоб были фонды
Помочь солдату – мужику
Все отдавали силы средства
Война тащила за собой
Детей, не ведающих детства
И женщин с вдовьею судьбой.
Кто был в окопах – те герои
Остановившие фашизм
Но тыл решительным настроем
Не меньший выдал героизм.
Жива в потомках память силы
Тех героических времен
Советским труженикам тыла-
Нижайший наш земной поклон!
ВИДЕО   «ТЫЛ   ФРОНТУ»
1. Война…  От Бреста до Москвы 1000 километров, от Москвы до Берлина – 1600. Итого 2600 километров. Это если считать по прямой. Так мало, не правда ли? 2600 километров. Поездом – четверо суток, самолётом – четыре часа, а перебежками по-пластунски – четыре долгих года.

2. Война…   Это бесстрашие защитников Бреста, это 900 дней блокадного Ленинграда, это клятва панфиловцев: «Ни шагу назад, за нами Москва!». Это добытая огнём и кровью победа под Сталинградом, это подвиг героев Курской дуги, это штурм Берлина, это подвиг  всего народа.
1.	Запомни эти дни, прислушайся немного,
И ты услышишь в тот же час:
Она пришла и встала у порога,
Она готова в двери постучать.

Она стоит на лестничной площадке,
На тёмной, на знакомой без конца
В солдатской рваной, дымной плащ-палатке,
Кровавый пот не вытерла с лица.

Она к тебе спешила из похода,
Столь тяжкого, что слов не обрести.
Она ведь знала: все четыре года
Ты ждал её, ты знал её пути.









2. Ты с этой самой лестничной площадки
Подряд четыре года провожал,
Тех самых лучших, тех, кто без оглядки
Ушёл к её бессмертным рубежам.

И вот – она у твоего порога
Дыханье переводит и молчит.
Ну, день, ну, два, ещё совсем немного,
Ну, через час – возьмёт и постучит.

Ведь ты живёшь весной такого года,
Который назовут Весной Земли.
Запомни ж все! И в будничных тревогах
На всём чистейший отблеск отличай,
Стоит Победа на твоём пороге.
Сейчас она войдёт к тебе. Встречай!


ДЕНЬ   ПОБЕДЫ

За ваше мужество в бою, 
За вашу боль, за ваши раны, 
За жизнь счастливую мою – 
Земной поклон вам, ветераны!
У нас в зале присутствуют ветераны ВОВ
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
1.	Двадцать второе июня 1941 года - одна из самых печальных дат в нашей истории, начало Великой Отечественной войны. Этот день напоминает о всех погибших, замученных в фашистской неволе, умерших в тылу от голода и лишений.

2. Помните!  Через века, через года – 
Помните!  О тех,  кто уже не придёт никогда,-
Помните!  Не плачьте!  В горле сдержите стоны,
Горькие стоны.
Памяти павших будьте достойны!
Вечно достойны!
Хлебом и песней,
Мечтой и стихами,
Жизнью просторной,
Каждой секундой, каждым дыханьем  будьте достойны!

1.	Мы всегда будем помнить подвиг нашего народа.    Ведь мы живём, любим!   Мы радуемся жизни!   Мы строим своё счастье! И всё это благодаря вам.
2.	Мы все должны помнить тех, кто отдал за нас жизнь. Память! Это то, что лежит в основе нравственности, то, что делает человека человеком.   Память! Это набат нашей совести. 

1. Нет памяти и совести - нет человека, народа, нации, страны! 
Нет традиций, которые жили, и должны жить века. Пока люди помнят…

2. Помнят и берегут. Помнят и чтут. Помнят, и, передают свою память из поколения в поколение.

1.	Забыть прошлое, – значит, предать память о людях, погибших за счастье Родины. Нет, ни нам, ни нашим детям забывать об этом нельзя. 

2.	4 года шла война – это 1418 дней и ночей! 34 тысячи часов и 20 миллионов погибших людей! 20 миллионов, вы только представьте – если по каждому из 20 миллионов в стране объявить минуту молчания, страна будет молчать… 50 лет!

1.	Он пришёл широким, твёрдым шагом,
День, когда утих последний гром,
День, когда над взорванным рейхстагом
Стяг победы полыхнул огнём.

Вот она, высокая минута:
Музыка, букеты свежих роз…
И в огнях победного салюта
Искорки людских счастливых слёз.

2. Встаньте  все,   в ком жива  -  горькой  памяти боль,
Тишину не нарушив дыханьем,
Пусть горит нашей памяти  вечный огонь,
Миллионам  погибших -  признаньем.

Встаньте  все,   в ком  живёт память прошлой войны,
Встаньте   -  встаньте    -   Минута Молчанья.
Пусть  над миром плывут их незримые сны
Опалённые дымом   -  страданья.

МИНУТА МОЛЧАНЬЯ
СОЛОВЬИ









ЗАЖГИТЕ СВЕЧИ
1. Есть войны у которых  нет истории. Она не написана. Но у них есть свидетели. Тысячи свидетелей. Они хотят быть нужными правде и памяти. Потому что память о погибших свято хранят их товарищи по оружию, их семьи и близкие. И память эта будет жива, пока мы об этом помним, пока мы об этом говорим и поём.

2. В истории нашего колледжа есть два солдата, не вернувшиеся с войны: Сергей Запольский, выпускник 1983 года, погиб в Афганистане; Анатолий Шумилов, выпускник 2003 года – погиб в Чечне. Мы не имеем права забыть ужасы этих войн. Мы не имеем права забыть тех ребят, что сложили головы на чужой земле. Мы обязаны их помнить…

1.	 Сегодня в нашем зале присутствуют участник боевых действий в республике Афганистан, выпускник нашего колледжа Малинин Олег Викторович. Ему слово.
СЛОВА
2.	А сейчас мы  приглашаем на сцену участника боевых действий на Северном Кавказе, автора и исполнителя Лапшина Павла.
ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ







1.	 Я слышу иногда: 
Не надо рано бередить 
Ведь, это правда, что устали 
Мы от рассказов о войне
И о блокадах пролистали 
Стихов достаточно вполне.
И может показаться: правы
И убедительны слова 
Но даже, если это правда.
Такая правда  - не права 
Чтоб снова на земной планете 
Не повторилось той войны,
Нам нужно, чтоб наши  дети 
Об этом помнили как мы!


2.	Пусть в мире вечно любовь сияет,
Цветет без страха весенний сад! 
И пусть вовеки никто не узнает 
Дороги в черный ад.

Пусть помнят люди большой Вселенной,
Пусть знают от взрослых дети,
Мерой какой заплатили бесценной 
За счастье и мир на планете. 

АИСТ НА КРЫШЕ

1.	На этом наш фестиваль подошел к концу.  Спасибо всем зрителям за внимание. 

2.	Нижайший поклон Вам, дорогие ветераны!

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

ПАРАД ЗВЕЗД 2013
ПРЕОБРАЖЕНИЕ
За кулисами: Театр моды ШАРМ с коллекцией  ПРЕОБРАЖЕНИЕ
1. - Добрый день, дорогие друзья!
2. - Здравствуйте!    
1. Мы рады вас приветствовать на самом волнительном мероприятии года в  стенах нашего колледжа, где подводятся итоги и  звучат имена лучших, отличившихся студентов, тех, кто не только хорошо учится, но и принимает активное участие в жизни колледжа, преумножая его славу.
2.- Сегодня необычный день для всех, кто собрался в этом зале. Через несколько минут на сцену выйдут те, кто в этом году смог добиться успехов, те, кто внес свой вклад в развитие и престиж Златоустовского индустриального колледжа имени Павла Петровича Аносова.
1. - Если звезды зажигают, значит это кому-нибудь нужно.
2. – Вот и на нашем небосклоне сегодня зажгутся  новые звезды.
1. – Человек-звезда – это человек, добившийся значительных успехов, ставший известным своими достижениями, освещающий другим людям путь надежды на собственный успех.
2. – Звездами называют любимцев публики, людей, обласканных властью и народом. Жизнь звезды характеризуется повышенным интересом окружающих.
1. И ежедневным трудом. 
2. - Мы рады приветствовать вас на ежегодной церемонии награждения лауреатов «Парада звезд 2013». 
ФАНФАРЫ
1. – Кто воздвигает тебя к небесам?
2. – Только сам.
1.-  Кто низвергает тебя с высоты?
2. – Только ты.
1. – Где куются ключи к твоей счастливой  судьбе?
2. – Лишь в тебе.
 1. - Открывает нашу церемонию  очень интересная, разносторонняя, наполненная загадками и новыми открытиями номинация «ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ ИНТЕЛЛЕКТ». Победителями номинации стали:
2. Стародубцев Александр (ПО-31) Дипломант первой степени заочного и очного туров Всероссийского конкурса «Юность. Наука. Культура-Урал» . Дипломант первой степени Уральского вернисажа науки и бизнеса конкурса «Техническое творчество».   Участник и лауреат многочисленных конкурсов научного творчества молодежи.
1. Словягин Максим (ТМ-31) Дипломант третьей  степени Конкурса технического творчества  Горнозаводского и западного     ТМО. Победитель областного  Конкурса «Лучший по профессии» технология машиностроения
2. Черепанова Елена (ГХ-31) Дипломант первой  степени заочного и очного туров  Всероссийского конкурса «Юность. Наука. Культура-Урал» . Дипломант второй  степени Уральского вернисажа науки и бизнеса конкурса «Техническое творчество».  Дипломант третьей  степени Восьмой Уральской выставки HTTM-2013 «Евразийские ворота России».   
1. Куров Антон (АМ-41)  Лауреат Восьмой Уральской выставки HTTM-2013 «Евразийские ворота России». Дипломант третьей  степени Конкурса  технического творчества  Горнозаводского и западного     территориального методического объединения.
2. Для вручения наград победителям номинации «Звездный  интеллект» приглашаем на сцену директора колледжа Виктора Викторовича Сидорова.  
НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ

1. Поздравляем победителей  и желаем новых побед. Аплодисменты.




















2.  Что такое счастье?  Молодым умом
Постигать науки  на пути земном.
Верить в человечность,  Коль придет беда,
Чуткость и сердечность проявлять всегда.
1.	Сейчас мы приглашаем на сцену тех, кто мог бы стать победителем  номинации «ПЕРСПЕКТИВА». Это лауреаты и дипломанты научно-практической конференции нашего колледжа. 
2.  В этом году в научно-исследовательской работе приняли участие 26 студентов.  
1.Они представили интересные исследования в самых областях математика, культурология, программирование, история и так далее. Практической направленностью выделялись работы студентов 3-4 курсов.  
2. Приглашаем на сцену лауреатов научно-практической конференции Златоустовского индустриального колледжа имени Павла Петровича Аносова
1.
1.	Загоруйко Андрей
2.	Токарчук Антон
3.	Тимофеев Андрей
4.	Виньков Михаил
5.	Бобин Дмитрий
6.	Валеев Денис
7.	Мартынов Евгений
8.	Ржанников Константин
9.	Рогожников Андрей
10.	Кашеварова Алена
11.	Базарнов Николай
12.	Родионова Алена

2.	Для награждения приглашаем на сцену заместителя директора  по учебно-воспитательной работе Сандалову Светлану Борисовну и методиста Куницыну Ольгу Сергеевну.
НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ
1.	Еще раз аплодируем лауреатам научно-практической конференции.
УШЛИ ЛАУРЕАТЫ
2.	А теперь на сцену поднимутся призеры научно-практической конференции « От студенческогго творчества к еенаучному иссле » 
1.	Султангулова Маргарита
2.	Юсупова Юлия
3.	Романов Михаил
4.	Черепанова Елена
5.	Сапунова Галина 
6.	Маракулина Анастасия
7.	Козионов Михаил
8.	Стародубцев Александр
9.	Хотыленко Алена
10.	Картабаев Иван
11.	Стома Евгений
12.	Семенова Марина

НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ

1.	Мы уверенны, что призеры номинации «Перспектива» блеснут своими знаниями в следующем учебном году и обязательно станут победителями номинации Звездный интеллект.


1. Познай себя       – это интересно!
2. Сотвори себя     – это необходимо!
1. Утверждай себя – это возможно!
2. Прояви себя       - это реально!
1. Надо ловить каждый момент, каждую возможность сделать свою жизнь ярче и интереснее, надо активно стремиться к счастью, любить жизнь и наслаждаться ею.
2. Среди студентов, утверждающих  и проявляющих себя, есть настоящие звезды. Они не только отлично учатся, активно участвуют в жизни колледжа, но и  сами организуют различные мероприятия.
1. Мы открываем номинацию «ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ АКТИВ».
2. Приглашаем на сцену победителей этой номинации: Кузнецову Светлану (П-31), председателя студенческого Совета колледжа.
1. А также  просим подняться на сцену членов студенческого Совета тех, кто в течение не одного года активно участвует в жизни колледжа   Овчинникову Марину и Кашеварову Алену группа П-31, Юсупову Юлию и Султангулову Маргариту группа П-41 и Белугина Илью группа ПО-51.
2.  Для награждения приглашаем на сцену Виктора Викторовича
НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ






1.Меняется мир непрерывно, неспешно.
Меняется все – от концепций до слов.
И тот лишь сумеет остаться успешным,
Кто сам вместе с миром меняться готов.
2.  В течение всего года в колледже проходили различные конкурсы, концерты, мероприятия, на которых появлялись и раскрывались новые таланты.
1.  Для человека с талантом не существует преград. Он точно знает, чтобы дойти до цели, надо, прежде всего, идти. И таланты нашего колледжа идут. Идут и участвуют в городских и областных конкурсах и фестивалях. Идут и получают призовые места, поддерживая высокий имидж Аносовского колледжа.
2. Победителями номинации «ЗВЕЗДНАЯ СЦЕНА»  «Парада звезд   2013»  стали:  Черникова Александра (П-31) член студенческого Совета, участница театра-моды «Шарм»,  победитель номинации «Художественное слово» фестиваля «Весна студенческая», призер фестиваля «Я вхожу в мир искусств».
1. Турунцева  Ксения (ПО-51)
Постоянная участница  общеколледжных мероприятий, призер  фестиваля «Весна студенческая» в номинации «танцевальное направление».

2. Вечканов Валерий (Э-51) участник театрального коллектива «Занавес», призера и победителя городских и областных фестивалей творчества молодежи. Обладатель  приза за лучшую мужскую роль фестиваля «Я вхожу в мир искусств», постоянный ведущий всех мероприятий колледжа.
Мы вновь просим подняться на сцену Виктора Викторовича.
НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ
1.Спортивная жизнь колледжа бьет ключом. Много побед принесли нам  студенты- спортсмены на городских, областных соревнованиях по легкой  атлетике, баскетболу, футболу, волейболу.  
2. На первенстве города по баскетболу команда нашего колледжа заняла   II место, первенство города по футболу принесло в копилку наших побед бронзу, на  городской легкоатлетической эстафете наша команда заняла третье место,  команда по волейболу в этом году заняла 2 место, а девушки стали победителями чемпионата города по плаванию.
1. Очень сложно выбрать среди такого количества призеров самых лучших.  Настоящими спортивными звездами и победителями номинации «ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ РЕКОРД» стали
2. Пастухов Сергей (Э-41)член сборной команды колледжа по футболу и легкой атлетике.
1. Бадьянов Александр (АМ-51) член сборной команды колледжа по легкой атлетике и настольному теннису. 
2. Гриб Валентин (Э-51) член сборной команды колледжа по баскетболу и футболу.
1. Для награждения победителей номинации «Звездный рекорд», просим подняться на сцену директора колледжа Виктора Викторовича Сидорова


НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ





1.Что такое счастье? 
Счастье – это утром, выйдя на работу,
Знать: заботы мира – и твои заботы,
Счастье – это солнце пробивать в забое,
Прорубать дорогу тем, кто за тобою.
2. Что такое счастье? Это очень просто:
Это когда люди зажигают звезды,
Это когда в мире от тебя теплее,
Зажигая звезды делать мир светлее!
1.	Мы переходим к номинации «ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ НАСТАВНИК».  Победителями этой номинации стали  Цуканова Ирина Николаевна, которая в настоящее время находится в городе Йошкар-Оле на Всероссийской олимпиаде по специальности «Технология машиностроения» и педагог-организатор Набиулина Татьяна Сергеевна.
2.	И вновь просим подняться на сцену Виктора Викторовича

НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ








1.	Парад звезд ведет свою историю с 2008 года, когда по инициативе директора колледжа Виктора Викторовича Сидорова,   стали чествовать лучших студентов.
2.	За эти годы Виктор Викторович  наградил 327 звезд.  Он  уже 41 раз поднимался на нашу сцену, чтобы выразить признательность тем, кто поддерживает своим трудом высокий имидж аносовского  индустриального!
1.	И сегодня Виктор Викторович уже  поднимался на сцену 5 раз, наградив 18 звезд! И ему предстоит сделать это еще один раз, ведь мы  объявляем номинацию «ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ ЛИДЕР».
2.	Приглашаем на сцену почетного работника СПО, заслуженного учителя Российской Федерации, кандидата педагогических наук, депутата городского собрания депутатов ЗГО, председателя Совета по образованию, победителя областного конкурса «Директор года», победителя номинации «ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ ЛИДЕР 2013», директора Златоустовского индустриального колледжа имени Павла Петровича Аносова -  Виктора Викторовича Сидорова.
1.	Для награждения приглашаем на сцену председателя студенческого Совета колледжа Кузнецову Светлану.
НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ











1. 2013год принес нашему колледжу много побед и наград, 
3.	2013  зажег на небосклоне Златоустовского индустриального  19 новых звезд.
1. Теперь  в созвездии «Аносовский» ярко горит   346      звезд, свет которых притягивает к себе новые достижения,  заслуженные награды и признание.
2. Дорогие виновники нашего торжества! Своими делами вы создаете имидж колледжа, творите его историю, вы - наша гордость! И мы от души поздравляем вас с праздником, примите наше поздравление - 

1. Зажгите новую звезду,
Чтоб небо праздником сияло,
Чтоб люди верили в судьбу
Ведь звезд средь нас совсем немало.

2. Зажгите новую звезду –
И подарите людям сердце.
И набирая высоту
Займи достойнейшее место.


1.  Дорогие, друзья! От души поздравляем вас с праздником!

2.  Успехов вам!

1. Новых побед и свершений!

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

Сценарий   Последнего звонка
«Почтовая история»
 П-31 (2013 год)


1.	Хорошо все-таки, что люди письма писать не разучились.
2.	Нам работа, а вам радость. Почта – это все на свете, что к человеческому общению отношение имеет. 

1.	Ну, сами посудите: в библиотеке – книги…
2.	А у нас на почте письма, телеграммы. Они как страницы из книг, что еще только пишутся.

1.	Почта – место, вроде бы тихое, незаметное, а ведь здесь судьбы решаются. Вон писем сколько.
2.	Одни о делах, другие о любви, и все важные, срочные.

1.	Или вот посылки. Вроде, с виду обычный ящик, а может, внутри того ящика…!!!
2.	Ну, что внутри – то внутри. Нам в посылки заглядывать не положено. Мы их вручать должны. Есть посылка – отнесем адресату. Нет посылки…

1.	Сиди, отдыхай!!!
2.	А, кто получатель?

1.	Получатель? Златоустовский индустриальный колледж имени Аносова
2.	Что в посылке?

1.	Откуда же я знаю?
2.	А ты опись посмотри

1.	Тут ничего не написано! Ценников никаких нет. Только «Осторожно!»
2.	А вдруг там это, ну-уу…

1.	Что «это»? Написано «осторожно», значит в посылке дорогая вещь. Так и запишем – «посылка огромной ценности». А кому конкретно?
2.	Вот с этим все четко. Группа П-31. Ну, я пошел вручать!?



1.	Стоп! Кому вручать? Что вручать? Надо навести справки! 
2.	Придется выяснять по ходу дела. 

1.	Какого дела? Дело то у нас – вот. (показывает на посылку)
2.	Нет, дел у нас много. Вон очередь стоит – открытки хотят заказные отправить. 

1.	Так, так. Все понятно. Кто-то звонит!
2.	Какая - то группа аносовского. За какой - то посылкой. Придумают же!

1.	Так вот она посылка. В ящике!
2.	Ну, я им так и сказал, чтобы приходили!

1.	По-моему нам факс!
2.	Читайте!

1.	Зачем я? Виктор Викторович сам прочитает свой  поздравительный факс!  
2.	А Светлана Борисовна ему поможет.


НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ


3.	Стоп! Это не по правилам!
1.	Какие правила? Сегодня мы все работаем не по правилам. Вон первокурсники телеграмму принесли.  Вернее пришли. Только кто телеграмму приходит. Уф, запутался! 


2.	Для вас танцует Родионова Алена группа П-51



ТАНЕЦ




1.	У нас, между прочим, письмо «до востребования». Уже три года  лежит, с 2010 года.
2.	Согласно инструкции… Прошло три года. Вскрывайте!

1.  (Читает письмо) Дорогие выпускники! Поздравляем вас с праздником последнего звонка и желаем достойно определиться в будущем. Ваши преподаватели общеобразовательных дисциплин.
2. Мы вас приветствуем, уважаемые преподаватели! Спасибо вам за первые шаги в профессию наших выпускников! 

(Поздравление от преподавателей первого курса)

1.	Время идет, а посылку мы так и не вручили!
2.	Так никто и не пришел! Вот и не вручили!

1.	У нас снова сообщение. Телеграмма!
2.	Читай!

1.	Хотим поздравить любимых и родных с праздником. ТЧК. Целую.
2.	Кого целую? У нас почта, а не клуб знакомств.

1.	Да нет. Тут еще дальше. Не целую, а Целую вечность ждали этого дня. Ваши родители.  Мы с огромным удовольствием предоставляем слово
_______________________________________________________________________

(Поздравление родителей)















1.	Алло! Узел связи № 5! Прием телеграммы по телефону. Диктуйте, записываю: администрация колледжа… Так, а сколько слов будет? Три тысячи пятьсот восемьдесят четыре?! А покороче нельзя? Ну, например: «Поздравляем с Последним звонком». Что? Что же вы раньше не сказали? Такие телеграммы надо отправлять лично! 
2.	Слово директору колледжа Виктору Викторовичу Сидорову. 
(Вручение благодарностей)

НОМЕР



1.	Ты знаешь мне кажется, что не  смотря на то, что люди теперь больше общаются по телефону, через интернет или скайп, но все-таки иногда они пишут письма. 
2.	Самое главное - личное общение между людьми.  Только видя глаза собеседника, человек способен правильно понять и при необходимости помочь.
1.	В жизни наших сегодняшних выпускников был такой надежный собеседник и помощник это классный руководитель группы  Олеся Владимировна Филатова.  Её мы и приглашаем на сцену.

Поздравление классной
Ответное слово для классной

1.	Смотри–ка бандероль. И опять тот же адресат: выпускники Златоустовского индустриального колледжа имени Павла Петровича Аносова.
2.	Смотри опись какая интересная  дЕбет, сальдо, актив, платежное поручение, крЕдит, пассив, баланс, платежная ведомость… 

1.	Странная опись, ничего не понятно.
2.	Я думаю, те, кому адресована бандероль понимают,  о чем идет речь.
А понимают они все эти термины благодаря преподавателям спец. дисциплин. Слово Вам, уважаемые преподаватели.

Слово преподавателям

1.	Слушай, надо что-то делать! Посылка лежит уже целый час! А может быть там скоропортящиеся продукты? Рыба, например?
2.	Пусть выпускники сами идут и забирают свою рыбу!

1.	Какую рыбу?! Пусть выходят, а там посмотрим! 
2.	Приглашаем на сцену студентов группы П-31

(Ответное слово выпускников)
Вручение подарков преподавателям

НОМЕР


1.	Скажи, а что же нам делать с  этой посылкой?
2.	 Не знаю. Пусть вскрывает ответственное лицо! И официальное! Директор! Виктор Викторович вскройте, пожалуйста посылку .                        (Достает звонок)

1.	По-моему, эта посылка всем!
2.	А по- моему, каждому! Последний звонок прозвенит, зал опустеет, а письма из прошлого будут уже в пути, и вы их обязательно получите.

1.	Ждите! Письма из прошлого, из родного колледжа  вы будете получать всю свою жизнь. Письма из своей юности. 
2.	Кто – то через год, кто-то через пять. Ведь почта работает по-разному.
1.	Главное, что  сегодня все не кончается, а только начинается, несмотря на то, что прозвенит Последний звонок. И давайте ждать друг от друга только хороших вестей.

1.	Право дать последний звонок  предоставляется  сразу трем выпускницам  Кузнецовой  Светлане,  Кашеваровой Алене и Нурыевой Эльвине.

                     ЗВОНОК





2.	Вот   и еще одна  посылка  дошла до своего адресата.  Как здорово что есть почта, как здорово, что можно написать кому-нибудь письмо и передать привет!  Как замечательно, что у каждого из нас есть  почтовый адрес.
1.	А еще для  всех присутствующих  в нашем зале есть знакомый и ставший родным адрес, город Златоуст, улица Таганайская, дом 2. Это адрес Златоустовского индустриального колледжа. Это адрес на который часто  приходят письма.
2.	Это адрес, который знает более 70 тысяч выпускников, это адрес, который навсегда запомните вы, дорогие выпускники 2013 года Златоустовского индустриального колледжа имени Павла Петровича Аносова.
1. А еще  по этому адресу вы всегда найдете людей, которые будут рады встрече с вами!
2. Поэтому Мы, жители улицы Таганайской, дом 2 говорим вам ВСЕГО ДОБРОГО и  ДО СКОРЫХ ВСТРЕЧ!

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

Концерт, посвящённый дню Учителя

(фанфары, выход ведущих)
В.1: - Добрый день, уважаемые преподаватели, ветераны, мастера производственного обучения, сотрудники колледжа, студенты!
В.2: - Мы рады приветствовать вас в предверии большого торжественного праздника – Дня Учителя!
В.1: - Дорогие наши педагоги! 
В этот праздник — День учителей - 
Позабудьте все свои тревоги 
И на мир смотрите веселей. 
Вы для нас всегда источник света, 
И студенты все, как сговорясь, 
Пусть несут красивые букеты. 
Знайте, что вы трудитесь не зря!
В.2: - И для нас сиянье Ваших глаз – 
Лучшая награда за старанье, 
Лучше, чем любая из похвал. 
И у нас одно желанье: 
Только бы доставить радость Вам. 
Ради Вашей искренней улыбки 
И студент, и каждый ученик, 
Вмиг исправит все свои ошибки. 
В.1: - Вы для всех несёте факел знаний, 
Тот, что не погаснет никогда. 
В.2: - Пусть же Ваши сбудутся желанья, 
Вместе: - Пусть Ваш дом не навестит беда! 
Номер х/с: Алексей Белый, Саманов Виктор, Исаева Елена
«Мир, который подарил тебя»
В.1: - 2010 год объявлен годом Учителя. Но знайте: ваши студенты готовы устраивать вам праздник каждый день!
В.2: - Сейчас стало модным сверять свою жизнь со звёздами. И сегодня мы составим праздничный преподавательский гороскоп.
В.1: - Хранят созвездья творчества часы.
А кто же первый в Зодиаке нашем?
В день праздника господствуют Весы,
Сегодня все мы в знаке вашем!

(на экране знак Весов)

В.2: - Вас ждёт счастливая пора,
Студенты принесут вам славу,
Во всём окажетесь вы правы.
Вас ждут дежурства по утрам,
Вас ждут букеты, пониманье
И всенародное признанье!
Но взвесить всё везде, всегда
Вам говорит ваша звезда!


Номер х/с:  «Джайв», Кутнях Михаил, Барашина Александра


В.1: - Продолжают наш Зодиак
Аккуратные, строгие Девы.
Это колледжа особый знак,
Это выдержка, стальные нервы.

(на экране знак - Девы)

В.2: - Это логика, мысли стройность,
И спокойствие, и настойчивость.
Девам год перемены подарит
И надёжную в жизни устойчивость!
В.1: - Для вас поёт Селиванова Кристина!

Номер х/с:  песня «Школьная пора»

В.2: - Кто же дальше в нашем гороскопе?
Авантюрный, яркий Скорпион!
Самых верных, преданных, надёжных -
Вот кого объединяет он!
(на экране знак - Скорпион)
В.1: - Ждут вас путешествия, награды
И победы в конкурсах вас ждут.
Вам все будут бесконечно рады
И за труд вам звёзды воздадут!
(на экране знак – Стрельцы)
В.2: - Стрельцы стреляют точно, ловко, метко,
Мы очень быстро понимаем их.
Всё будет лучше всех мы обещаем
Для всех стрельцов любимых, дорогих!
В.1: - На сцене «Восточные фантазии»!

Номер х/с:  танец «Восточные фантазии», Ханжина Таня и Ольга

(на экране знак - Козерог)

В.2: - Козероги – люди самые упорные
И всегда стремятся только вверх!
Ждут их вскоре новые просторы,
Ждёт веселье, радость, счастье, смех!
(на экране знак - Водолей)
В.1: - Добродушные водолеи!
С вами трудности легко мы одолеем.
Вы внимательны, вы мудры,
Зажигаете в душах костры!
В.2: - Несмотря на то, что Водолеи,
Вы не льёте лишней воды.
Пусть и жизнь тогда не пожалеет
Вам побед в честь вашей доброты!

Номер х/с: песня «Просто подари»,  Файзуллин Александр 

(на экране знак - Рыбы)
В.1: - Спокойные рыбы, весёлые рыбы
Вы птицами быть безусловно могли бы.
Ведь творчество ваше – это полёт!
А что же в году вас учебном ждёт?
Конечно, любовь, несомненно, успех,
Отсутствие всяких досадных помех!

Номер х/с:  современный танец, Козлова Юлия и Копеина Мария

(на экране знак - Овен)
В.2: - Овны – искатели приключений,
Неугомонные, яркие, быстрые.
Жизнь вам подарит букет развлечений,
Жизнь фейерверком праздничным выстрелит!
(на экране знак - Телец)
В.2: - Романтичные мечтатели – тельцы!
Вы нас учите фантазии и, кстати,
Все тельцы – прекрасные отцы
И прекрасные, конечно, матери.
В.1: - Пусть гармония войдёт в ваш дом,
Пусть исполнятся мечты, желания.
А когда студенты к вам придут,
Вы подарите им ваши знания!
В.1: - Для вас на сцене Калимуллина Гульназ с песней «Мама»!

Номер х/с: песня «Мама», Калимуллина Гульназ

(на экране знак – Близнецы)
В.2: - Близнецы – великие актёры,
Вы – пример, как жить в ладу с собой .
Вы меняетесь так ловко, скоро,
И всегда и снова рвётесь в бой!
В.1: - Ждёт вас всё вдвойне:
Контрольные, занятия
И внеклассные мероприятия!
Премии вдвойне, втройне
Ожидайте ближе вы к весне! 
(на экране знак – Рак)
В.2: - Ваш день рождения, Раки, летом.
Что же мы можем сказать об этом?
Вам работы в течение года
И хорошей в отпуск погоды!
В.1: - На сцене Пенкина Анастасия с песней «Замечталась»!

Номер х/с: песня «Замечталась», Пенкина Анастасия
(на экране знак – Лев)
В.2: - Царь зверей – златогривый лев!
Эта умная гордая кошка
Очаровывает всех
Может лапой поддать немножко.
В.1: - Но за ним, за царём везде:
На уроке, в пути, в веселье –
Недоступны любой беде,
Неподвластны мы всем сомненьям!
В.2: - Для вас поют Койнова Валентина и Черникова Александра!

Номер х/с: песня «Музыка нас связала», Койнова Валентина и Черникова Александра

В.2: - Так закончился наш гороскоп
Мы надеемся, что не скучный.
Улыбнитесь! И этот год
Вам подарит всё самое лучшее!
В.1: - Пусть в Ваш дом не заглянет ненастье 
И болезни дорог не найдут. 
Вам  желаем здоровья и счастья! 
И спасибо за добрый Ваш труд! 

Номер х/с: песня «Мы желаем счастья вам»

----------

Shusteer (21.01.2017)

----------

